# help me in downloading songs from raaga.com



## mayneu (Oct 4, 2006)

hi digitizers... i would like to know how to download song files in rm format from raaga.com....

i also know that it wont show the url also once u select the play option....

can anyone help me how to do it or tell me where i can download latest telugu, tamil &hindi songs in rm format (better). video tutorials would be better....

waiting for ur responses,.......


----------



## Zeeshan Quireshi (Oct 4, 2006)

well raaga streams song  , it doesn't give you for download , you can listen to them like radio but cannot download them . Downloading them would be considered illegal . 

AND , this is not the section to request it i the wection to post tutorials  , please request in the request thread .


----------



## nitish_mythology (Oct 4, 2006)

I read a way back earliar in Dig-Forum tht downloading InternetRadio is not illegal! 
correct me if I am wrong!

Still u can play the song in the websites interface and use softwares like Jet Audio to record the song while its getting played.


----------



## Zeeshan Quireshi (Oct 4, 2006)

Arre Yaar what's the need of jet audio , you could simply use windows recorder


----------



## jz2linkinpark (Oct 4, 2006)

from what i've heard,songs which you hear live(ones that are buffered) can be found in the browsers cache folder


----------



## Ramakrishnan (Oct 5, 2006)

use screamer


----------



## 47shailesh (Oct 5, 2006)

here is the bst answer::::: 
 download full version for TOTAL RECORDER (u know frm where) and set properties of recorder like remove silence etc... now start  TOTAL RECORDER and play song from raaga or any other online radio... s/w will do its work...

then recorded file is bulk in size so u'll need DBPowerAMP(with real media encoder) to compress it to rm format.....


----------



## Dipen01 (Oct 5, 2006)

Quite a complicated one....:O...either ways with Recorder Quality will be highly compromised..


----------



## tech_cheetah (Oct 5, 2006)

There is software called BOOM Box 
Google for it ..
It records songs which are played on online radios. There is a huge list of online radio stations in the software itself.
Njoy


----------



## mehulved (Oct 5, 2006)

Well downloading of copyrighted songs is illegal so ......


----------

